# What is your favorite Brand plus size english riding apparel



## WildAcreFarms

Hey Ladies,
I was wondering if anyone else has problems finding plus size English riding clothes? I'd love to hear what is your favorite brand and why and where you buy them. 
Wild Acre Farms


----------



## Fellpony

The curvy cowgirl sell a lot of fuller fillies gear.

The Curvy Cowgirl Home Page

Fuller Fillies - Home

1824 Women's Plus Sizes Collections from Equestrian Collections


----------



## Fellpony

1624 Equine Couture - Plus Size Riding Clothing

All of these also have facebook pages


----------



## Fellpony

In Ireland

Curvy Fillies | Plus size equestrian clothing and horse riding gear from Fuller Fillies | Sizes 16 to 24


----------



## Fellpony

16 Plus Rider

These are all the ones I know about, I used to be admin on a plus size riders page


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*oh cool and thanks so much!*

I've been having a terrible time finding riding clothes in my size. I like in the fuller fillies how they have bigger ladies actually modeling the clothes rather than having skinny girls in the clothes. that gives me an idea of how it actually fits. Ive ordered some breeches from that 1824 something.
they were expensive so hopefully they are worth the price! 

do you know what the difference between riding tights and breeches is? 

Wild Acre farms


----------



## Fellpony

I am happy to reccomend fuller fillies gear I have some of it myself including a show jacket, show boots leather look chaps and suede chaps, rueben fleece, show shirt all fit well and well made.

I have no idea what riding tights are.


----------



## EighteenHands

Kerrits is my favorite. They ar making more and more products up to a 2X and thier sizing is generous.

Fuller Fillies, Equine Couture, and Irideon are a few more of my favorites!


----------



## WildAcreFarms

yes I'm a size 24 in jeans and usually 2X is 20-22 and 3x is 24-26 right?
IF the two X were cut generously they might work but i hate something that i'm feeling squeezed into...... OH well as broke as i am putting up hay for the winter i don't see my self getting any new riding clother till after the first of the year LOL


----------



## velessa

I highly recommend Fuller Fillies; I discovered them a couple of years ago and now they're all I wear when it comes to riding gear!


----------



## Bennett

I use Kerretts riding tights and I love them.


----------



## Arthur13

Fuller Fillies!!


----------



## silverfae

I personally have the Irideon tights and the wind pro breeches and think they are the most comfortable things ever. 

I really want a pair of the Equissentials Icelandic Jods because I have heard they are super comfortable AND the company offers free custom tailoring, but they are $265 and that's just not in the budget at this point in time =/
Equissentials Western/Icelandic Jods -- SlypnerGear.com Online Store


----------



## fire walker TWH

fell pony you rock! I have looked everywhere for my size riding gear and here you posted three wonderful sites. Thank you! And thank you wild acre farms for thinking to ask, I dont know why it never dawned on me to post this question...lol.


----------



## Fellpony

fire walker TWH said:


> fell pony you rock! I have looked everywhere for my size riding gear and here you posted three wonderful sites. Thank you! And thank you wild acre farms for thinking to ask, I dont know why it never dawned on me to post this question...lol.


your welcome  I know struggled for years to find boots and chaps to fit, now there are whole ranges dedicated to the plus sized rider


----------



## Golden Horse

I was going to start a new thread, but glad I found this one

Kerrits Breeches get a definite thumbs up from me, the 2X size is very generous and feels great on, can't praise them enough.

I just got a pair of Irideon Issential tights second hand, 3X very generous but very scary to wear, they are so thin that don't hold anything in, but just kind of follow every ripple, BUT very very comfortable, and cool.

I was given a couple of pairs of Irideon Cadence stretch cord breeches, but they are a 2x and just wont fit me...yet, I love the feel of them and they look like they will be very supportive, I'm considering seeing if I can find a 3x pair to wear now 
*
*


----------

